# Darklight products



## oldpro (Oct 11, 2011)

Since Darklight is a sponsor do we members get any discounts ? 
I see they have in the past but do not see anything recent for 2013.
Thanks Gene


----------



## LittleBlueBMW (Nov 4, 2010)

they no longer sell direct, you have to go through a middle man.


----------

